
Wine 4.20 - kick
https://www.winehq.org/news/2019111501
======
ur-whale
What has always amazed me about the Wine project his how they have continued,
unphazed, to fight was they knew from the beginning to be a losing battle
(tracking an ever changing, ever growing API with no proper documentation of
what the API actually does, especially wrt side-effects) all the way to
something that is actually usable.

I would even venture to wager that in 20 years, the only way to run certain
old Windoze binaries will on top of Wine because the proprietary mountain of
crap that is the Windows commercial API offering will have fully fossilized
and been dissolved by the winds of time.

Kudos, I am truly in awe of this project.

~~~
gizmo686
My employer runs our payroll software on WINE because they already can't get
it to work on modern Windows.

~~~
whateveracct
Very cool and in a way sensible - old Windows isn't a moving target anymore,
so WINE is in a perfect position to be the solution there.

------
xrd
I love Wine. It's amazing.

I wish there had been a joke about running CBD flavored apps or something with
this release.

------
hibbelig
What is the Mono engine? What does FNA stand for?

~~~
0xcde4c3db
FNA is an open-source clone of the Microsoft XNA game programming libraries
for .NET/CLR/whatever the right scope/trademark for that platform is. I don't
think it actually stands for anything. Wikipedia says that XNA stands for
"XNA's not acronymed", but I think the source was joking.

------
dbrgn
Typical HN. A post about Wine with 11 comments, of which 100% are meta
comments about the version number and 0% about Wine itself.

Wine is great, since it can run Age of Empires 2 in network mode without any
issues (less issues than on Windows 7, actually), I can fully ditch Windows on
my laptop! :)

~~~
peterburkimsher
AoE II HD or regular? Is it possible to do LAN gaming with the HD version? I
thought it's only for Steam users. Also, I'm interested in figuring out how to
install Chinese language packs for AoE II HD without weird font issues.

Yes, I just confirmed that Hacker News comments are often off-topic. But at
least we agree that Wine is great for AoE.

~~~
kick
It isn't off-topic, as the version number is incorrect. Why one of the mods
changed it to an incorrect version number is beyond me.

------
cranky_coder
Why was this title changed? It’s just downright inaccurate now? The linked
release is 4.20

~~~
YokoZar
Note that Wine is one of those confusingly-versioned projects where 4.20 is
the one that comes after 4.19

~~~
stkdump
What would non-confusingly come after 4.19, just out of interest?

~~~
mariomeissner
He's probably thinking about decimal numbers, so 4.2 is expected instead of
4.20

------
shmerl
It's 4.20, not 4.2 really. Just built it with esync patches. Once fsync gets
into upstream kernel, there won't the need for esync hack.

------
stevefan1999
when will arch repo going to be blazing it

------
ebg13
AFAIC, the only burning Wine update right now will be a fix for 32 bit apps in
macOS Catalina, which this update does not contain.

